# PSE Omen or HOYT Spyder Turbo



## rb250r (Jan 3, 2013)

Hello All,

I'm new too the site however I have been shooting and hunting since I was a kid. I have taken off the last fews years ans plan on purchasing a new bow in the next week or so. Ive always had a PSE and been very happy with them. I originally went to the shop to purchase a PSE Omen however they did not have a left handed bow to shoot as I was asking questions the salesman voiced his opion that the Omen has always had a lot of vibration after shooting the bow. He did say that was the older models and that the 2013 model maybe alot better. I then asked about the Hoyt Spyder which he highly recommended. Again no left handed bow to shoot. I did like that you could change the grips on the hoyt. Im not for or opposed to either just looking for some real unbias opions about both. 

Thanks for your input


----------



## Tarus (Jan 17, 2012)

Can't comment on the Hoyt, as I've never shot one. I can however call BS on the vibe he says the Omen has. I don't know about 70lbs but at 60 the Omen is a smooth shooter,when timed right there is a very slight hump right before the valley and no vibe at the shot. You will be hard pressed to find a more quiet bow that will shoot this fast. Hoyt makes some killer bows, just not sure he was being honest about the Omen. Mine is a 2010 model.


----------



## rb250r (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks So much Tarus, I did feel the same was as you with the PSE as well. However I did end up with ordering the Hoyt Spyder Turbo I like how you can change the grip and to be honest all I have ever shot was the PSE so I wanted to try something new. Thanks again for the comment.


----------



## savage 14 (Sep 19, 2010)

i shot a spyder last fall, it was very quiet,no vibs,i put one in layaway .good luck on your chioce


----------



## rb250r (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks savage


----------



## Tonto79 (Feb 13, 2011)

I've owned several different bows throughout my life, Hoyt, PSE , Martin, and Bear and I have to say without sounding like a commercial Hoyts are the best bows I've ever shot IMO.


----------



## detroyer340 (Jan 28, 2010)

Mr5 faster then a omen????? Probably not


----------



## wildcatter109 (Dec 18, 2011)

Both good bows out of the box, but with a track record like Hoyt has, I would hands down pick nothing else!! They are proven over time to be the best bows produced!! Nothing is MORE TUNABLE than a HOYT! I am Bias but those are facts.


----------

